# Question re. going from Harmony 880 to Harmony One



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

My Harmony 880 of several years seems to be experiencing some problems as of late, so it might be time to get a new remote. I've read some conflicting comments about upgrading to the One, so I've got a few questions:


How difficult/easy is it to take my current 880's setting and all and transfer them to the One? (Seems like a lot of people have had only partial success; i.e., only some of their settings transferred.)
I have 7 different activities on my 880's display screen. The One's is smaller and doesn't allow as many activities, so how do I go about ensuring that all my 880's activities can be accessed through the One's screen? Or is this not possible?
Among the many things the 880 and the One would control are three HD DVRs (two HR20-700s and one HR22-100). Because all three are in the same location, each has its own unique, separate remote code. Would this transfer when I used my Harmony software settings to change from the 880?
My 880 has a tough time getting one or two commands to my A/V unit. The volume is one in particular. There is nothing blocking the IR reception, so I don't know what causes this. How is the One's IR transmitting capabilities?
Lastly, a Devil's Advocate question--I can get a new 880 for around $90. The One is around $150. Is it REALLY worth the extra $60 or so to upgrade to the One? I do hear it's easier to hold, which would be nice, because I have a hard time grasping the 880 with my hand and being able to press certain buttons, like the volume button, without the remote slipping out of my grasp.
Related to #5 above, what would you say are the advantages the One has over the 880? What would you say are the DISadvantages or shortcomings of the One when compared to the 880?


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

I went from a ONE to a 700 because the ONE didn't have the "hard" color buttons. I miss the charger base but that's all. I really disliked the touch screen on the ONE as mine was never quite right. Since all I had were 5 activities the switch was seamless. 

What you should do is try the ONE from a place like BestBuy where you have a 30 day return and if it doesn't work out ........ 

You can find "refurb" ONE from Logitech for $90 on occasion as well.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

The hard color buttons I'm not worried about, because I've set those up on my screen when I'm doing a "watch HR2X" activity. I have the 4 colors listed (with colored icons) on my screen, so I just press the button next to the color, and voila!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It"says" that you can transfer settings but when I went from an 880 to a 700 it just transferred the stock settings, not my macros or custom buttons. 

Probably best to plan on starting from scratch.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, that sucks.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I've switched Harmony's 4 or 5 times and never had an issue transferring all of my settings. There's a button that says "have a new remote?" and it's worked every time for me.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I went from an 880 to a 650 (much less expensive than a One) and it was pretty straightforward. I prefer changing batteries to an intermittent charging dock. The first set of batteries lasted over two months. The 650 only handles 5 devices but that meets my needs.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

I've had both the 880 and the One. Personally I greatly prefer the One. I truly grew to hate the zillion little all-alike buttons and the unreadable screen of the 880.

The touchscreen of the One can have multiple pages of activities. You can put the most-used ones on the first page and the rest on a second or third page.

Don't know about transferring old settings since I didn't do it, but there is a function for that in the Logitech software.

The One seems to have adequate IR output for me, it easily works a semi-blocked sensor on a TV from 20 feet away.

Keith


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

How is it ergonomically? A little better or as I've read, "A lot better to hold"?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd say, about the same as the 880, maybe a little more top heavy.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Weight I'm not too concerned about; rather, it's the ability to hold it in one hand and press a few specific buttons. Oftentimes it's challenging on the 880.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

I think the One is only slightly better than the 880 in the way it feels and handles, but it's way better in usability with its separated and backlit buttons. The charger base is substantially improved over the 880's, as I had two of those and they never were reliable. 

Whether the touch screen is better than the 880's side buttons is more of a personal rather than an definitive preference, except that only six items at a time is not as good as eight. I kept trying to touch the screen of the 880, so I guess I was always predisposed to the touchscreen. The lack of feedback of a button press can be slightly improved if you turn on the Screen sounds. Since you can go left or right from the main default screen, I put my 2nd most used activites on the 1st screen to the right, and 3rd most used activites on the screen to the left. I now have a total of 8 screens.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

I sell and install A/V equipment and choose the harmony line not only for customers but my own system as well.

I had been using the 880 Pro for multiple years on my own system until thesome of the buttons started to give me problems (had to press ultra hard to make the volume up, mute, and the 0 key work). Since I already was using an existing Xantech IR system since all of my equipment/components are located in a central media closet I choose the Harmony One over It's 900 model RF counter part (the 900 adds RF capabilitiers and hard coded color buttons).

It took me about a week to get use to the new design look; but I actually wound up liking it much better. the bottons are larger then the 880's, the actual feel of holding the remote in your hand seems more solid and the resolution on the color screen is MUCH better as well. the screen also doesnt suffer from LCD burn in like the old 880 did.

As far as programming went; all functions transfer over flawlessly including macros, slide shows etc. Transfering to the 900 "RF" model however is not as fluid as it requires redoing most if not all of your setup as the web interface simply wont allow settings to be transfered in the manner I just indicated. 

All in all, I think you'll be rather leased with moving up to the "One" in all regards.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks for everyone's feedback. It's exactly what I'm looking for. 

Master Yoda, your comments about having to press ultra hard to use the volume button is duly noted, because that is one of the problematic things that is presently happening with my 880. Sometimes I'm pressing so hard my finger gets sore.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

My One is to be delivered today. YAY! We'll see if the wife will use it...


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

I just went from an 880 to a 700. I really liked the peanut shape, but I like the feel and balance of the 700 better.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes but did you like the part where it was impossible to get the 880 on the charger in the first try? :lol:

My 880 was still fine when I gave up on it, but I got tired of spending 10 minutes trying to get it to sit on the charger just right.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

My first 880 (6 years ago or so) was a pain to get on the charger and I actually had to replace the charger a couple of times (in fact, still have a brand new charger just sitting here). My second 880 (2 years ago) is much better. I just kind of toss it into the charger and it works.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes but did you like the part where it was impossible to get the 880 on the charger in the first try? :lol:
> 
> My 880 was still fine when I gave up on it, but I got tired of spending 10 minutes trying to get it to sit on the charger just right.


That sounds quite familiar. I contacted Logitech and they sent me a new one, even though mine was (barely) out of warranty. The replacement charging base had only two contacts instead of three and worked better but was still not that great. I never really liked the buttons and got rid of the 880 after a couple of them quit working. So far, I'm pleased with the 650.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Mine never had a problem charging in the cradle. About 9 mos ago I had to replace IR sending LEDs, only to have the buttons become less and less useful as described above. I got in on an Amazon cybermonday deal for $99 I think. The 700 was only $60, hopefully it last a bit longer than 22 mos


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Got my ONE last night at about 8pm. The dog didn't notice the delivery guy until he closed the gate. "bark bark" went the dog.

It was too late to do anything but plug in the charger. "My! It certainly rests nicely on the charger. I don't have to put rubber bands around it like the 880!" he said delightedly.

I'll get to play this afternoon.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I've read here that switching from the 880 to the One in the Harmony software is simple, but is it just as simple, say, I didn't like the One and wanted to switch all my settings *back *to the 880?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Then I would call Logitech. They have a lot more control over your account than you do. Or, create a new Harmony ID and set up the ONE from scratch. 

I should point out the 880 won't become invalid because you hook up the ONE. You just won't be able to modify it.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

I fixed my 880 charging problem. I put some sand paper flat on a table in the garage and sanded down the plastic surrounding the contacts on the back of the remote. I sanded a little then tried the remote on the charger. Sanded a LITTLE again and tried it on the charger again. Once I got a good connection to the charger I stopped sanding. Dont sand the plastic flush with the 3 contacts, leave a little plastic sticking out from the contacts so the prongs on the charger base don't touch the wrong contacts on the remote.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Then I would call Logitech. They have a lot more control over your account than you do. Or, create a new Harmony ID and set up the ONE from scratch.
> 
> I should point out the 880 won't become invalid because you hook up the ONE. You just won't be able to modify it.


I won't need to modify it, Stu. I was just curious to know if for some reason I didn't like the One, could I just go back to the software, select the "got new remote" feature, then transfer all the settings back to the 880.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

Lord Vader said:


> I won't need to modify it, Stu. I was just curious to know if for some reason I didn't like the One, could I just go back to the software, select the "got new remote" feature, then transfer all the settings back to the 880.


It's been too long since I did it to remember the procedure exactly, but I did have both my 880 and One working at the same time using two accounts. I think it's part of the "upgrade remote" process, in that it asks if you want to create a new account. I'm pretty sure you can get customer support to clone your existing 880 settings to a new account if that doesn't work like I remember. Then, you can use the new account to upgrade to the One, and have the original 880 settings untouched in the original account.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Well, I did end up picking up the One, but I can't get it to communicate with the Harmony software to upgrade my 880's settings to the One. I've temporarily disabled all my AV and firewall settings just to make sure, but it still won't communicate. I wonder if this is defective.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Addendum: My 880 is unable to communicate with the Harmony software now as well. I've never had a communication issue before with a Harmony remote and now neither my current 880 nor my new One is able to communicate, and I can't figure out what the problem is.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Remove the Harmony software, then reinstall the current version from the website to see if that solves the issue....


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Didn't have to. For some reason it ended up working when I came back to the PC later. Don't know why, but I'm not complaining now.


----------

